# PPG MV380 Aquacron for cabinets?



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

My rep says many are using PPG MV380 Aquacron for cabinets. It's like a waterborne lacquer but with fewer issues like micro bubbling. 

Has anyone tried it?

Product Highlights
- Excellent block resistance, Very fast drying
- Excellent chemical resistance, Good flexibility
- Available in a wide range of colors and gloss
- Reduction and clean-up with tap water
- Outstanding adhesion to a variety of substrates
- VOC <1.0 lbs./gal. (120 g/L)


The PDF doesn't list wood as a substrate but many painters love it for cabinets.

http://www.ppgtruefinish.com/getmed...380-Series-Waterborne-Acrylic-Enamel.pdf.aspx


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its not a WB lacquer, its more like a WB urethane/acrylic alkyd. I painted my van with it a last year. It was REALLY thick, as in I had to thin down 30% to even spray through my airless. It was like peanut butter.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Woodco said:


> Its not a WB lacquer, its more like a WB urethane/acrylic alkyd. I painted my van with it a last year. It was REALLY thick, as in I had to thin down 30% to even spray through my airless. It was like peanut butter.


I know it's not a WB lacquer. My rep said it looks like a WB lacquer when finished and dries super quick. It's 100% acrylic apparently and not a WB alkyd either. Wow, that is thick. I'm not sure I want to thin it 30% and then spray the vertical cabinet boxes.

Man, I had high hopes only to be disappointed again. My rep is comping me a gallon tomorrow to try. Will rolling the boxes leave a stipple texture?

I may end up using cabinet coat on oak cabinet doors. There is not much else avaialble unless you have the patience to dial in WB lacquers. I don't have a shop to spend hours playing with waterborne lacquers unfortunately.

I also want to stop using Advance because of the 8-10 days turnover.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The product I used was definitely a waterborne alkyd. It might be a different product, so dont take my word for it.

I think I was using the MV-488, so definitely a different product.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@Mr Smith - Thanks for you info on this product. I and a bunch of others would be interesred in you final evaluation. I use the WB lacquers and deal with the problems you described frequently. Good luck with your evaluation.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes. Please keep us posted on how that works. PPG has a very limited selection of cabinet quality paint, so I'd like to see how it goes.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> I know it's not a WB lacquer. My rep said it looks like a WB lacquer when finished and dries super quick. It's 100% acrylic apparently and not a WB alkyd either. Wow, that is thick. I'm not sure I want to thin it 30% and then spray the vertical cabinet boxes.
> 
> Man, I had high hopes only to be disappointed again. My rep is comping me a gallon tomorrow to try. Will rolling the boxes leave a stipple texture?
> 
> ...


Why not try the PPG Breakthrough everyone's been raving about. Recoat in 2 hours. Good leveling and apparently can drive your car on it after 48 hours.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why not try the PPG Breakthrough everyone's been raving about. Recoat in 2 hours. Good leveling and apparently can drive your car on it after 48 hours.


It doesnt come in semigloss, and you cant spray it if its the slightest bit humid.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

@Mr Smith 
Let us know about the wb aquacron! I've grilled all my local reps for cabinet products and haven't heard of that one yet.

Now I'm curious about applying it to fiberglass too....a low odor product sounds tantalizing.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why not try the PPG Breakthrough everyone's been raving about. Recoat in 2 hours. Good leveling and apparently can drive your car on it after 48 hours.


Everyone was raving about the original high VOC Breakthrough.
Canadian laws only permit the low VOC version which is not as hard as the original. It's simply not a cabinet grade paint. I've had a salesman who sells the stuff tell me not to use it on Kitchen cabinets. Is the high VOC version still sold in the USA?


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

My paint rep comped me a free gallon. I haven't had a chance to test it yet. Been busy and don't have a shop.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Everyone was raving about the original high VOC Breakthrough.
> Canadian laws only permit the low VOC version which is not as hard as the original. It's simply not a cabinet grade paint. I've had a salesman who sells the stuff tell me not to use it on Kitchen cabinets. Is the high VOC version still sold in the USA?


Depending on where you are in the country it is. I'm in South Carolina and my store carries both versions. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

